# Homelite Super 2 Chain Saw



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey guys, hows it going? I have got a little problem with some parts im trying to locate. 

Homelite Super 2 Chain Saw
UT 104554
serial 782610793
Carb HDC-57

I need gasket/diaphram kit (#11-#15)
I may or may not need check Valve Repair kit (#16) in parts diagram.

Anyone know the needle setting on this unit?

Any help on this unit is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Walbro carburetor kit part # K10-HDC should have everything you need to rebuild your carburetor. Jacks Small Engines has it for $8.41 + shipping. You should be able to get one at most any small engine (Lawn Mower) shop as well.

Best of Luck...


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL after all this searching I just found the dumb thing in my book. Same exact thing you wrote. A couple of sites I was at said it was no longer available. But I found it. You know what the needle setting is? Thanks 30yeartech. 

Sorry, I should have said it was a WALBRO


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dj722000 said:


> You know what the needle setting is? Thanks 30yeartech.


I always use 1 1/2 turns out from seat and then fine tune.

Oh and you are welcome... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

dj722000 said:


> Hey guys, hows it going? I have got a little problem with some parts im trying to locate.
> 
> Homelite Super 2 Chain Saw
> UT 104554
> ...


if any other parts you need for the saw i have plenty for the super 2 i even have the mufflers for them

my homelite parts are on sale for one month 50 % off


----------

